# Billy Bob's New Life in MI



## Jackie (Jul 27, 2008)

Just to update you quickly (busy weekend)....

BillyBob has been here for a week...and he is really attaching himself to us (or is it the other way around? LOL!). He has his own stall into his own pasture area, and there is not only my mare (who adores him...I can't tell if she thinks he's a baby to take care of or an handsome ex-studly man around the place - she's full sized) but horses on all sides that belong to neighbors to keep him company! His personality is finally coming out...he is sweet, but because of his upbringing, is impatient when waiting for something (food, going out)...he needs to learn to wait. He leads...sort of...until he sees something he wants to investigate, then he just heads off that direction dragging you along! He also has no idea what "whoa" is. He did start off nippy, and I couldn't tell if it was from being a recent ex-stud or from too much sweet hand foods or a combo of both, but he realizes now that you *wait* and don't grab. He didn't take much...just gentle bumps. Even though he ran around a yard at his "old" home, he does spook at things he doesn't recognize, but he's nice about it...stop, stare, get ready to run, relax. He gets almost daily lunging lessons...we are starting out at 5 mins trotting each way to start getting him back in shape. He actually put in a bucking exhibit yesterday lunging...a sign he is starting to be fit enough to play ! I'd love to teach him to drive...but I'd need a harness/cart first! The chiropractor/vet and the farrier will be here Tuesday, and I'm going to be interested in what they say. Oh, my non-horsey but animal lover husband always checks on him and gives him pets...which is great as after his experiences he needs a gentle man to play with him (husband likes to kneel down and talk with him...tells me it so BillyBob feels less like everyone is bigger than him!! ). I hope no one is interested in him for a while...I know it's selfish of me, but I really want to get to know him and work with him before he goes to another home!

Oh...he's now got nice large high-fiber poops (only a horse person can appreciate that)!!

Will keep you posted...I've never had minis before, and now see why people like them!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jul 27, 2008)

All I can say is if he's your first mini you better watch out.....they definitely grow on you. It's great to hear he's doing so well. Bless you for taking such good care of him!


----------



## Mona (Jul 27, 2008)

Sounds like he's doing well and learning lots!


----------



## ErikaS. (Jul 27, 2008)

Okay, where's the pics? You know we gotta have pics here! I know he is a handsome little guy. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Betty B (Jul 27, 2008)

Now that was a great update! He is a lucky horse to have found caring people.


----------



## Connie P (Jul 28, 2008)

Jackie,

It sounds as though you and Billy Bob have "clicked" and yes - BEWARE - minis are very addicting. You will soon find that you cannot have only one.



Thank you for providing a loving foster home for him!


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Jul 28, 2008)

I am so happy to hear that Billy Bob has a safe new home now! Sounds like he is a very lucky boy!


----------

